# Usb Festplatte wird nicht mehr erkannt



## depechemode (11. Januar 2005)

Hallo ich habe mir vor 2 Monate eine USB 2.0 Festplatte gekauft 
Bisher war auch alles ok bis auf gesten ich hatte sie wider an meinen PC Angschlussen und sie urde nicht mher erkannt.
Allerdings kann ist die Platte nicht kaput weil ich sie noch einen anderen System getestet habe.

Fehlermeldung







Mein Problem System 
Win XP Pro Sp2 USB 2.0
Ich bin wie folg vorgegannen um das Problem zulösen 

1. Deinstal der alten USB Treiber 
2. Treiber für Usb neu istalliert. (Kein Neues Ergebnis)
3. Testen der Fest platte an meinen Notebook 
System 
Win XP Home Sp2 USB 2.0


Und Jetzt weis ich nicht mehr weiter was ich noch machen kann !

Ich erbitte um Hilfe


----------



## TobGod (11. Januar 2005)

Genau das gleiche hatte ich mal bei meinem USB-Stick. Vor 5min. hat's noch geklappt, dann ging es auf einmal nicht mehr. Ich habe einfach den Rechner neugestartet und nochmal probiert, dann ging's wíeder   Vielleicht schaust du mal, ob die Kontakte vielleicht verstaubt bzw. verdreckt sind ?


----------



## depechemode (12. Januar 2005)

Das ist es Leieder nicht den ich habe 4 USB Ports und auf allen gehts nicht


----------

